# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ديكورات داخليه متنوعه !!

## رحال اسكندراني

الســلام عليكم 

اليوم جايب لكم ديكورات  داخليه متنوعه وان شاء الله تنال اعجابكم ... 

ديكور ات داخليه للصاله 










ديكور داخلي لغرفه معيشة

----------


## جوليا

اختيارات تحفة

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> اختيارات تحفة
> 
> بانتظار جديدك



*مشـكورة لمرورك جوليـا ... 
تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

ايه الحاجات التحفه دى
دى حاجات تعقد
تسلم ايدك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله تحفة 

اول اتنين ملفتين اوى 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

خيال يا عصام خيال
بجد تسلم إيدك
تحياتى يا باشا

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> ايه الحاجات التحفه دى
> دى حاجات تعقد
> تسلم ايدك


*هي تحفة انما لا تعقد ولا حاجه ... مشكورة متيمه لمرورك .. ...*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> ما شاء الله تحفة 
> 
> اول اتنين ملفتين اوى 
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*

دكتورة نسيبه ... مشكورة لمرورك  والحمد لله انهم عجبوا حضرتك ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> خيال يا عصام خيال
> بجد تسلم إيدك
> تحياتى يا باشا


*
ميمو حبيب قلبي منورني .. شكراً ياعسـل لمرورك .. وانتظروا البقيه ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*

ديكور حجري فى صاله داخليه 



الإستفادة من البلوك الزجاجي فى عدة اماكن ..



استخدام البلوك الزجاجي في فتحات معينة كديكور جمالي و للاستفادة منها كاضاءة للداخل ..


قاطع من البلوك الزجاجي يفصل الباب الرئيسي عن الصالة 


ديكور طاولة خدمة ثابتة يعتمد على البلوك الزجاجي مع الاضاءة الملونة تستخدم في المطابخ والصالات ..



البلوك الزجاجي و استخدامه كقاطع و حاجز

*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*ديكور داخلي لصالة تضم مدفأة مع درابزين رخامي مع الاثاث المتناسب معها ..



مجلس ذو ديكور فخم 



ديكور لمجلس عربي



ديكور لصاله ( بصراحه عجباني اوي ).. 


ديكور داخلي رائع لصالة داخلية يظهر فيه تناغم الديكور الجبسي مع الستائر و الاثاث و المدفأة ..


ديكور للصالة يغلب عليه الديكور الخشبي الذي يتناسب مع الاثاث الجلدي ..



ديكور حجري داخلي .. 




ديكور على مستوي رفيع شوية .. الي فى السقف ده مش جبس .. ده بلاستيك  .



ديكور داخلي جميل استخدم فيه الحجر و الديكور الخشبي للسقف 



ديكور حجري آخر داخلي .. 


صالة ولا اروع .. استعمل فيها الطراز القديم مع تحديثه ..



ديكور جميل جداً .. 
*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*ديكور لصاله .. 



ديكور رائع ومتكامل .. 



ديكور جميل لصاله..



ديكور جميل للصالة حيث اعتمد على الديكور الحجري للجدران ..



ديكور لصاله رائعه .. 



ديكور داخلي مغربي .. 



ديكور مغربي آخر .. 



ديكور مغربي جميل .. 



ديكور مغربي آخر لصاله .. 



ديكور و اثاث مغربي


غرفه معيشة رائعه ( مغربي ) .. 


مغربي .. 



مغربي .. 

*

----------


## florensa

ديكورات جميله جدا
وتزغلل العين بصراحه
شكرا رحال اسكندراني

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> ديكورات جميله جدا
> وتزغلل العين بصراحه
> شكرا رحال اسكندراني


*الجميل هو مرورك florensa  مشكورة لمرورك ..* 
*تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## boukybouky

مجموعة حلوة اوي رحال اسكندراني تسلم إيدك

و عجبني أوي شغل الكماظير اللي في الأول 

إحراجها كويس اوي للخامات ما شاء الله 

في إنتظار المزيد من تلك الروائع

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> مجموعة حلوة اوي رحال اسكندراني تسلم إيدك
> 
> و عجبني أوي شغل الكماظير اللي في الأول 
> 
> إحراجها كويس اوي للخامات ما شاء الله 
> 
> في إنتظار المزيد من تلك الروائع
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> ...


*الاخت الغاليه Bouky مشكورة لمرورك .. مرورك زاد الموضوع جمالاً ...* 
*تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني 

سلمت يداك وسلمت علي الذوق الرفيع ......
الديكور كله رائع ومتميز ويتسم بالرقة والبساطة ......
وعندما يجتمع الفن والجمال في غرفة واحده فانه لايضاهي .....
عجبتني جدا غرفة المعيشة الي فيها البيانو ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## kethara

*[frame="7 80"] الأخ الفاضل رحا ل سكندرانى

                                  رائع الديكور جميييييل جدا هناك منه الدافئ

                                   والأخر الذى يحمل عبق التاريخ بأصالتة

                                    ومنه الحديث المموج بروح القديم

                                     فى النهاية لا يسعنى الا الشكر

                                     على تلك الرحلة الرائعة بين تلك

                                        الديكورات الممتازة شكرا

                                             مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> *الأخ الفاضل رحال اسكندراني* 
> 
> *سلمت يداك وسلمت علي الذوق الرفيع ......*
> *الديكور كله رائع ومتميز ويتسم بالرقة والبساطة ......*
> *وعندما يجتمع الفن والجمال في غرفة واحده فانه لايضاهي .....*
> *عجبتني جدا غرفة المعيشة الي فيها البيانو ......*
> *لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......*
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> *ليلة عشق*


*الاخت ليلة عشق .. نورتي الموضوع بمرورك .. وانا سعيد ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك .* 
*تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> *الأخ الفاضل رحا ل سكندرانى
> *
> 
> *رائع الديكور جميييييل جدا هناك منه الدافئ*
> 
> *والأخر الذى يحمل عبق التاريخ بأصالتة*
> 
> *ومنه الحديث المموج بروح القديم*
> 
> ...


*الاخت kethara .* 
*الجميل هو مرورك .. مشكورة علي مرورك وكلماتك الطيبه .* 
*تحياتي لكِ ..*

----------


## M I D O O

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

MIdo 
مشكور لمرورك وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع عجبك ..

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اجـــــــمل التحف لتزيين البيـــــت والغرف

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

مجموعه صغيرة من النجف 














دول بقي مجموعه زخارف على الاطباق تحفةةة بجد

----------


## عنقوود عنب

بجد بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة وحلوة اوي اوي الوان وتانسق وحس جميل اوي الف شكر يا رحال على الصور التحفة دي ,,انت ئولي انهي صالة عجبتك وانا ادعيلك تكون من نصيبك ::

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

> بجد بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة وحلوة اوي اوي الوان وتانسق وحس جميل اوي الف شكر يا رحال على الصور التحفة دي ,,انت ئولي انهي صالة عجبتك وانا ادعيلك تكون من نصيبك


*عنقوود عنب .. نورتي بمرورك العطر على الموضوع .. 
بصراحه ومن غير زعل , انا اللي يعجبني مش فى دول خالص .. 
الف شكر لمرورك .. 
تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## حسينى السيد

واللة حاجة فى غاية الروعة والجمال لكن دى عايذة تمويل ملكى ولا اية انا نفسى فى ديكور بسيط ومن وحى البيئة الحضارية المعاصرة

----------


## miss_muslimah

ديكورات جميلة ومجموعة التماثيل روعة
بس للاسف التماثيل حرام

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*حسيني السيد .. مشكور على مرورك واعتقد ان فى كثير من الديكوات المعاصرة فى الموضوع . 

miss_muslimah 



			
				ديكورات جميلة ومجموعة التماثيل روعة
بس للاسف التماثيل حرام
			
		

نورتي الموضوع بمرورك  والله انا برضه سمعت ان التماثيل حرام بس فى ناس قالت لي هي كانت حرام علشان زمان كان فى عبادة التماثيل .. انما دلوقتي مفيش والله اعلم بقي*

----------


## rerry

ديكورات جميله جدا

شكرا رحال اسكندراني

----------


## maiada

مرسى جدا على الصور الحلوه دى..الله يكرمك

----------


## ديدي

اخى رحال
مجموعة رائعة تسلم ايدك

----------


## اموووله

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

موضوع مميز جدا
انا بموت فى الديكورات
زوقك عالى اوى
دمت بخير
تقبل خالص تحياتى
اموووله

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

rerry
maiada
الأخت الكريمة ديدي 
أمووولة 
مروركم كان اجمل وربي .
مشكورين على مروركم الجميل .
تحياتي لكم

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,

بعدت مرة اخري بعد غياب مع مجموعة رائعه فى نظري .. وان شاء الله تعجب حضراتكم 
اتركم مع الصور*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني



----------


## رحال اسكندراني

تشيكلة من الديكورات الداخلية انتقيتها لكم من تصاميم مصممين في فلوريدا ارجو أن تنال إعجابكم 



شوفوا جمال اللون التفاحي في الدهان والديكورات جدا بسيطة ولكن التنسيق اهم مايميزالديكورات 













وسلامي لكم

----------


## elbasha_2

الصور دي لا تنم الا عن انسان له ذوق رفيع جدا والف مليون شكر ونرجو المزيد

----------


## esam_aes

مجهود ممتاز نشكركم عليه ...

----------


## nariman

*فيه حاجات كتير حلوة ..وعايزة مساحات* 

*تسلم ايدك يا رحال* 
 :f:

----------


## omima

بسم الله ماشاء الله
 إن العيش عيش اللآخره

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*
* مجموعة ديكورات تحففففففففة بجد
فينك رحال وفين مشاركاتك الجميلة معانا
كلك ذوق راقى واختيارات متميزة
* * سلمت وسلمت مشاركاتك الجميلة اخى*
* دمت بود وامان ان شاء الله*
* جزاك الله عنا خيرا
وجعله ربى بميزان حسناتك
واظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظله
** وبإنتظار عودتك ان شاء الله*

----------

